# Toyota Entune and Lyft, Uber apps



## ipv321 (Jan 25, 2016)

I'm not getting any "sounds" when I get a ping - only the visual confirmation of a ride request coming through. I'm driving a new 2016 Toyota with Entune installed and the phone automatically connects via bluetooth. I've tried disconnecting Entune (disconnecting the bluetooth connection between the phone and the car) and I've even tried disabling bluetooth on the phone, then switching the mute button on and off, making sure volume is turned all the way up etc. STILL NO SOUNDS WHEN I RECEIVE A RIDE REQUEST. Help!


----------



## LarryA (Jun 18, 2015)

You do not need Entune for the Bluetooth to work. Make sure you have your car Bluetooth properly paired with your phone. If the Entune or whatever is too complicated just get you an Aux cable and use the Aux channel. Problem solved!!


----------



## 268Smooth (Nov 30, 2015)

LarryA said:


> You do not need Entune for the Bluetooth to work. Make sure you have your car Bluetooth properly paired with your phone. If the Entune or whatever is too complicated just get you an Aux cable and use the Aux channel. Problem solved!!





ipv321 said:


> I'm not getting any "sounds" when I get a ping - only the visual confirmation of a ride request coming through. I'm driving a new 2016 Toyota with Entune installed and the phone automatically connects via bluetooth. I've tried disconnecting Entune (disconnecting the bluetooth connection between the phone and the car) and I've even tried disabling bluetooth on the phone, then switching the mute button on and off, making sure volume is turned all the way up etc. STILL NO SOUNDS WHEN I RECEIVE A RIDE REQUEST. Help!


Put your car Bluetooth on pause. That solve my problem!


----------

